# Allstar Rods



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I was out at lunch and ran across some Allstars marked down to $30 (local Academy). I have been aware of the name for decades but don't know much about them. They used to be made here in Houston but made in china now.

Any feedback??


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Great rods, one of the best for the money. 15$'s off


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

My buddy and dad fish with the Coastal Special. If it was a coastal special it's worth $30 for sure. Same goes for the wader special.


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

Great rods for the $. I use some of the thicker ones for catfish. The older "shrimp tail special" is a great rod for lures.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

I have the 30 dollar Allstar rods and have not had a problem with them


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

Any of them will be worth the money off, I have several classics and two ASR's one REDFISH and one Trout. 

None of them have ever given me problems.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I build my rods, and I try to build them as close to the shrimp tail as I can. If I didn't build rods I would only use allstar. If you break it take it back! What more can you ask for!!!!


----------



## Range Coach (May 8, 2012)

bobo33 said:


> Any of them will be worth the money off, I have several classics and two ASR's one REDFISH and one Trout.
> 
> None of them have every given me problems.


 X2 I have the ASR Redfishand Trout rods as well. If you can get them for $30, go for it.


----------



## TEDDYKGB (Jun 7, 2012)

We bought 2 of the AST 7' Spinning rods for 29.99, normally 69.99, because they had marked them incorrectly. I was pretty stoked. Awesome rods.


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

I will add that my 11 year old daughter can cast the ASR 6'6" trout paired with the Revo STX, and a 1/8 jig tied off really well.

That said it's a good combo for kids to learn and get comfortable fishing with a baitcaster; a little expensive but a good setup.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Good rod for the money....even at regular price ($50).


----------



## jhamby7 (Aug 25, 2010)

just bought one from Academy to replace my Ugly Stik. i won't be trading it any time soon. after the 1st cast and 1st fish, this is all i'll be using.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

They are ok but not the quality of the old made in Houston rods. Course you probably have the Academy warranty. Used to use some of the top water special in years past and they worked well. Have an old prm that I am setting up for corks and such. Love the Cut rate gray rod but it does cost a lot more.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag 
I have building many spinning long rods (over 10')on ALL STAR AUSTIN(TITANIUM)fly blanks(9'w4,w5,w10)+extension. I can say these rods are super rods, but the blanks were made in Houston, not in China.
The quality of ALL STAR rods find now in Academy is not the same quality like the rod made in Houston, because are made in China.
Is better to buy in e-bay one use ALL STAR TITANIUM rod, not new rod from ACADEMY.

Is just my opinion.....


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I wired 'em! When they were in Aberdeen!


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

It's hard to find a rod that is made in America, it might be built in America but all the stuff comes from china


----------



## Fishing4Life (Jan 4, 2012)

People need to realize that those onsale at Academy now are made in CHINA, not USA.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

*Long Allstar history*

_*I have had the Allstars that were built in Houston up until they made their first move to China. The first ones made in China were definitely not of the same quality as those made in the states, had several break on me. So, I stopped buying them. This is the first one I've purchased since the 90's, so I'm cautiously optimistic how this one will perform, yet hopeful. BTW, I caught the Academy special too. Besides the warranty is not to shabby, 1 yr.hwell: *_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Even when they were being built in Houston, weren't the blanks made in China and the rod assembled in Houston?


----------



## worstSPECKanglerTX (May 30, 2012)

Fishing4Life said:


> People need to realize that those onsale at Academy now are made in CHINA, not USA.


People also need to realize that we are talking $30. Academy's return policy is second to none and I returned an all star which I accidentally jammed in my car door (totally my fault) and snapped in half. They replaced it immediately. Return policy there is walmart esque and you basically have a lifetime warranty on any reel, rod, anything as long as it's not a kayak you signed a waiver for not being able to return. As long as you are firm at the return desk and let them know you were not happy with the product I have never been turned down on a return and the worst I've gotten from them was store credit. I returned an Abu Garcia revo mgx without the box OR reciept and it was replaced immediately.

They make excellent back up rods. We are talking $30. You will not find a rod of that quality for that cheap and if you do PM me the link so I can buy it. Even if you buy a decent rod off craigslist or ebay you're usually looking at $60+ and that's on the cheap side.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Even when they were being built in Houston, weren't the blanks made in China and the rod assembled in Houston?


When they started out hey were cooking their own blanks on Telge with a Vietnamese crew that wrapped them!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Picked up the Shrimp Tail yesterday that people seemed to like, but it felt a little flimsy for my liking. I ended up buying the 6'6" Topwater model, seems like it'll work great for tops and maybe shrimp under a cork use. Hard to beat at $30.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

TEDDYKGB said:


> We bought 2 of the AST 7' Spinning rods for 29.99, normally 69.99, because they had marked them incorrectly. I was pretty stoked. Awesome rods.


Shoot, that's the kinda deal i'm hoping for. hahaha.


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

i have two all star rods, one with the full cork and the other one with that gap in the bottom of the rod, whatever you call that style, it broke right in the middle of that corkless gap like a twig. Don't really like the way those type of rods. Exchanged broken rod with a full cork rod. Anyway just my two cents.


----------



## Aggie'76 (Jan 10, 2010)

They are good rods, the problem is they are made in China. I'd rather pay a few bucks more and get one made in the USA. I think, but not sure, that Falcons are made in the U.S.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

*AllStar*



[email protected] said:


> Even when they were being built in Houston, weren't the blanks made in China and the rod assembled in Houston?


Long ago when they first started they were built on Loomis blanks.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Allstar*



Harbormaster said:


> When they started out hey were cooking their own blanks on Telge with a Vietnamese crew that wrapped them!


When they started they were on Tanner Rd.


----------



## Kevin Spectackler (Feb 1, 2012)

All Stars are the only brand I've been buying and fishing with for myself and family for over 20 years, I guess I missed the change to China because I didn't need any rods during the change. Bought 4 or 5 within the last couple years for specific setups and don't notice any difference in quality. Never broke any and that goes for me, my wife, and now 2 grown boys. We typically go out with 8 -12 rods on the boat, all All Stars except for the fly rod.


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

I wonder how much it cost All Star to make their rods. $3.00 or $4.00 ? Maybe not that low, but a huge mark up no doubt. And no, I've never actually done any research. Just running my mouth is all. Us old farts like to do that.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

mustfish said:


> I wonder how much it cost All Star to make their rods. $3.00 or $4.00 ? Maybe not that low, but a huge mark up no doubt. And no, I've never actually done any research. Just running my mouth is all. Us old farts like to do that.


50$ for a good rod is cheap, and if you get them on sale for 20$ get all you can, I have more than that in guides on the rods I build


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Went by Beaumont Academy looking for a 7', medium, to throw my popping cork with. They had no baitcasting rods but if you are looking for a rod for your spinning reel. They have a butt load of them. I hae the Allstar TWS and really like it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

As far as made in china...90% of items we buy today are made overseas. I was looking at knives at academy the other day and most of them are MIC. Sucks


-mac-


----------



## DrawDown (Jan 14, 2012)

My wife got me one of the new shrimp tail specials from academy last weekend for 49.99. I compared it to my old "Houston made" shrimp tail special and they are identical in action and appearance. The only difference I can find is the old one has the shrimp tail logo, the new ones say shrimp tail special. Worth 50 bucks to me.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

DrawDown said:


> My wife got me one of the new shrimp tail specials from academy last weekend for 49.99. I compared it to my old "Houston made" shrimp tail special and they are identical in action and appearance. The only difference I can find is the old one has the shrimp tail logo, the new ones say shrimp tail special. Worth 50 bucks to me.


Take it back with the receipt and they'll credit you the $20 difference. I did that with my HDS-5 when they dropped it $100. I think their policy is 2 weeks.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

J sorry but the rods made back in the day at the Tanner rd and Telge facility were definitely. higher quality than what comes from China.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

If your 30 or younger you probably didn't get to many of the Houston made rods in your hands.


----------



## Ol' Red (May 26, 2011)

Sounds like a good deal to me


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Went back at lunch. 

Bought a Shrimp Tail Special and a 6-1/2" spinning rod!!!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Silverfox1 said:


> When they started they were on Tanner Rd.


That was Morgan McCain and they were using G Loomis blanks but G Loomis took better care of their Northern customers so Uncle Robert went in with Morgan and leased 4 spaces in Aberdeen, brought in a rod engineer from Berkley in California (Tim) and set up shop! They built all the turning drums, curing ovens with DC drives, coolers for the graphite rolls, templates, etc. on site! At lunch you had to leave the building cause all the Vietnamese would heat their stuff up in the microwaves and the smell was horrendous! 

Went well for several years then they had investor problems...thus came American Rodsmiths on Cypress N. Houston...but that's another story! :smile:


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Actually Castaway was a spinoff from Allstar.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

anyone know what happened to the platnium model? i dont see them advertised any more. thats a good little rod for the money.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Silverfox1 said:


> If your 30 or younger you probably didn't get to many of the Houston made rods in your hands.


I have a mint condition houston made all star tops and tails 6'9" titanium with blue guide inserts and wraps. I love that rod. It was free with a curado 200dhsv i bought from a 2cooler

-mac-


----------



## bigblock455 (Mar 9, 2012)

Aggie'76;4154850I think said:


> I think most are. I got one from Academy that was MIC its a Redfish model I think. The other Falcon's I looked at there were made in the USA.


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

Is there any reference to which models were made on the gloomis blanks. I've got a couple t40 and t38x rods. One t40x only fished with once. Love that rod. Would like some more info on this if possible. I've looked but can find very little info.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

*History lesson*

_*@Harbormaster & Silverfox1, correct me on my history if I'm wrong but, first Allstar, then Castaway, then American Rodsmiths and finally Kistler. I thought I remember a story being written in the Chronicle by one of the outdoor writers about Morgan McCain's startup and because of his friendship with the Kistlers, and Robert Shearer (if I spelled that right) the other companies sprung off of Allstar originally. Seems like as the popularity of the rods grew, the supply and demand issues came along, and I guess to keep up, production had to move out of the country. As I understand some aspects of business, start a company with a good product, get it established and sell it for all it's worth and little more and live like a king!!! 
 I had a 7ft. med. IM7 and a 7ft. T40X light back in the day and it was hard for me to fish with any of the other 28 rods I had at the time. Those two rods just felt so comfortable for every inshore application and a few freshwater apps. as well.*_


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Robert*



Harbormaster said:


> That was Morgan McCain and they were using G Loomis blanks but G Loomis took better care of their Northern customers so Uncle Robert went in with Morgan and leased 4 spaces in Aberdeen, brought in a rod engineer from Berkley in California (Tim) and set up shop! They built all the turning drums, curing ovens with DC drives, coolers for the graphite rolls, templates, etc. on site! At lunch you had to leave the building cause all the Vietnamese would heat their stuff up in the microwaves and the smell was horrendous!
> 
> Went well for several years then they had investor problems...thus came American Rodsmiths on Cypress N. Houston...but that's another story! :smile:


Who is Uncle Robert.


----------



## blueaddiction (Aug 11, 2006)

I recently picked up a titanium rod at an estate sale for $20 you can't beat that price. Haven't use it yet but it seemed to fit me well. My go to set ups consist of the all star platninum TOps and tails with a chronarch 50mg which btw awesome set up for wading!! Super light and can handle a fight!! ( I have landed 30+lbs big uglys and bull reds with minimal effort) and the trout and redfish 2 with a curado 200e. I've had these rods for about 4-5 yrs and I haven't found any other rods that can replace them.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Allstar was started by Morgan McCain, Johnnie Schulte, Helmut Kasiskie and Gary Colqourt(spelling?) period. Then came Billy Kistler, Ray Putney and Ray Henserling into Allstar, bought in as partners and that lasted 3 or 4 years. Billy broke off to start Castaway with 3 other partners and that lasted so many years, Trey Kistler came to work for Castaway after he returned home from the Army, learned how to build rods and when his dad left Castaway Trey was soon to follow. Morgan left Allstar who was bought by the Crawfords til they sold to Shakespere, Morgan and "Uncle Robert" started American Rodsmiths, that lasted only so long and so on and so on, partnerships in the rod business have a tendency to not last very long.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

:texasflagi have a older 8'6'' and a newer 7' allstar both very good rods i love them both.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Silverfox1 said:


> Allstar was started by Morgan McCain, Johnnie Schulte, Helmut Kasiskie and Gary Colqourt(spelling?) period. Then came Billy Kistler, Ray Putney and Ray Henserling into Allstar, bought in as partners and that lasted 3 or 4 years. Billy broke off to start Castaway with 3 other partners and that lasted so many years, Trey Kistler came to work for Castaway after he returned home from the Army, learned how to build rods and when his dad left Castaway Trey was soon to follow. Morgan left Allstar who was bought by the Crawfords til they sold to Shakespere, Morgan and "Uncle Robert" started American Rodsmiths, that lasted only so long and so on and so on, partnerships in the rod business have a tendency to not last very long.


_*Thanks Bob for setting the story straight, it's really a shame what you said in your last statement. Maybe I'm just ole fashioned*_ _*and I feel like if you have a quality product and treat your customers good you can stay in business as long as you want to. Which is why I'm impressed with your work, keep up the good job!!! :cheers:*_


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Guess who is back...may be old news, but new to me:
http://www.mccainfishing.com/


----------

